# Review of the Saunders "Spin-Trap "slingshot ammo catch box



## Pebble Shooter

Hello everybody,

We like to send our rounded steel or lead ammo downrange to hit targets, and many of us also like to reuse the same ammo several times over...this is why a catch box is such a great idea.

*Saunders now sells an ammo catch box, the "Spin-Trap*", which is extremely well designed and made to stand the test of repeated slingshot ammo impacts. Its spin target has been engineered in a way that ensures that a clear majority of your shots will not rebound off the spin target and come back in your direction (R.T.S) or getting lost somewhere in the close vicinity: from my tests, which involved the use of .50 caliber (13 mm) ammo shot with the Saunders top-notch "Wing" slingshot, well over 80% of all ammo I shot was efficiently deflected into the "Spin-Trap" catch box.

The "Spin-Trap " catch box structure is made of tubular steel, whereas the surrounding protective box material consists of highly resistant mesh weave, which is capable of absorbing the impact energy of steel ball bearings, even those from seriously powerful slingshots. An inner secondary "curtain" placed two-thirds inside the catch box absorbs most of the energy from incoming steel BB's very effectively.

Some shots can very occasionally rebound from the spinning target, but these are mostly deflected towards the ground with fairly little remaining force: any danger to the slingshot shooter is thus extremely limited.

The "Spin-Trap" catch box is lightweight, and can be used almost anywhere thanks to the fact that it can be folded up and placed inside a practical carrying bag for transport or storage. It literally only takes a minute to set it up and to start shooting with your slingshot: the same applies when it comes to folding it again.

*My verdict:*

I can highly recommend the Saunders "Spin-Trap" as a fun, very well-made, and very safe catch box for all slingshot shooters - whether outdoors or indoors. It is good value for money, and it's a genuine American product.

Enjoy my review video & let me what you think about this product.


----------



## treefork

Did you pay $ 125 for this ?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Good quality comes at a fair price.


----------



## skropi

125$???????? God that's steep. Not to sound harsh, but for this amount of money I can make a deluxe catch box for home use, and buy a Chinese portable one, and still have change left to get some pouches, which I am out of. 
Seriously, you don't even get to use different sized targets on this. It is clearly marketed towards new shooters that really see a catch box for the first time.


----------



## treefork

Pebble Shooter said:


> Good quality comes at a fair price.


Again . Did YOU pay $ 125 for this ? Yes or No .


----------



## Cjw

Pebble its your money you can spend it however you want. . Nobody's forcing anyone else to do it. I've spent $300 dollars on slingshots that people balked at. But it's my money I earned it I can spend how I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Cjw said:


> Pebble its your money you can spend it however you want. . Nobody's forcing anyone else to do it. I've spent $300 dollars on slingshots that people balked at. But it's my money I earned it I can spend how I like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, no one is arguing that mate. But I do think that 300$ for a nice custom frame is money better spent


----------



## flipgun

Disregarding the price for the moment, I have to say that I quite like it. I have been trying to make boxes out of old Academy folding chairs and see now where I have been missing the mark. As for the spinning target, I could see that bouncers were the result of hitting the axle of the spinner. Cheaper would be better of course. But I say this was a good review on a piece that has a place in our sport. Thanx for showing that.


----------



## 3danman

Disregarding the price, I like everything about it except for the target. It seems over-engineered compared to a standard spinner and it probably causes more bounce outs. Otherwise it looks nice.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

OK...here we go (backstage, bring on that exciting music & lights!!)...ready, set, go :bouncy: ...now the answer to that question all you have been eagerly awaiting: did Pebble Shooter really pay US$ 125 for the catch box he reviewed...drum beat...silence...and then the simple answer: no.

The next question many will doubtlessly be asking is whether I would. In all honesty, maybe, as the "Spin-Trap" is extremely well made, as opposed to some piece of junk purchased from other lesser known sellers, one that will probably be binned after a few intensive shooting sessions. The Saunders "Spin-Trap", assuming that it is not left outside in the elements, will most certainly be doing its job several years down the road, even after regular use.

US$ 125 is a sum of money that is considerable to some, but not to others: it really boils down to where you live, what you do, and what things cost in general. US$ 125 is what I would have to spend on, say, 4 boxes of .357 magnum ammo (50 rounds) to pop off 200 shots at the local shooting range (many do in the Land of Heidi, we're a bit like the States), or for a great evening meal & wine for two at a mid-range restaurant. Switzerland is an expensive country with very high incomes (the average gross monthly salary is roughly USD 6,000) but relatively low taxes in comparison to EU countries (Switzerland is not part of the EU, but signed the so-called "Schengen" Agreement with all its significant drawbacks).

Therefore, paying US$ 125 for a top notch product such as the "Spin-Trap" does not seem that expensive to me, particularly as I know that Saunders focuses on high quality products that are made to last: you technically pay less in the long run, as compared to other similar products of a lesser quality. How often does one buy cheap junk to find out that one has to trash it after a few months? Cheap always turns out more expensive in the end.

Moreover, as individuals *we are free to spend our hard-earned money on whatever we fancy*, even if the cost of the consumer item concerned may not seem reasonable to others when we tell them about it.

Honestly, take an objective look at the "Spin-Trap", it's a really is a well made and reliable product that will pay off in the long run - I say this after having tested it thoroughly. :thumbsup:


----------



## skropi

Honestly, the target that it incorporates is badly designed, causing more bounce outs than my conventional set up. Not to mention the inability to change the target to something bigger or smaller. All in all it has zero versatility, and hitting the target dead on is a guaranteed bounce out.
As for the price, we don't need to analyse the economics of every country in the world. 125$ is 125$, for a catch box with those drawbacks. 
It's no wonder that no one in this forum actually bought it.
Again, honestly, if a new member asked on this forum wether to buy it, almost everyone would advise against it.
I repeated the world "honestly" again and again, because it seems that you think that those not in favour of this product, are not objective.
Everyone has an opinion, you posted a purely promotional video, and some members stated their opinion, that's all.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Scropi: "Honestly, the target that it incorporates is badly designed, causing more bounce outs than my conventional set up." No.

My first question to you would be whether you have tested this specific device yourself at some earlier stage?

Rebounds are a indeed a major safety issue, yes, but after several hundred shots at the spinning target using hard-hitting .50 cal. ammo at 10 yards, with some shots hitting on the edge of the spinning target or its outer holding ring, I noted roughly only 5 -10% of rebounds, with most of these sending the ammo to the ground at a 45-degree angle with a residual energy that would not cause much harm (unless you have a drinking glass or something standing nearby). This is the key issue for me, the "Spin-Trap" is safe to use.

If there had been a large number of potentially dangerous rebounds, I would definitely have mentioned this in my video. There were clearly more ground-bound rebounds when I changed to 8 mm ammo, as its specific weight and forces involved may be too low for the weight of the spinning target i.e. it probably works best with steel ammo larger than 9 mm (lead balls are another issue, I've not used those).

US$ 125 is a relatively small sum of money in a number of Western countries, but is an absolute fortune in certain developing countries: this relativity is actually quite important in terms of purchasing power - and whether consumers feel that a given product is very expensive or not. The junk vs. quality equation also counts: Saunders makes quality products, and quality comes at a price.

Beyond that, my video is an objective, unbiased review of a slingshot shooting accessory which I feel is up to the intended task, and which is well made to stand the test of time (and sizzling incoming slingshot ammo). At the end of the day, it's like anything else on the market we choose to buy or not, depending on what we actually need and what we are willing to spend.

You are of course fully entitled to your opinion, Scropi.


----------



## skropi

Scropi: "Honestly, the target that it incorporates is badly designed, causing more bounce outs than my conventional set up." No.
Actually, your answer is wrong, as you haven't tested my set up. Saunders catch box does cause more bounce outs, you, yourself mentioned the number of them. I get less than 1/30 bounce outs with 9.5mm steel, and these only if the angle of hitting the target happens to be very specific, and this only with the large 5cm target, which is a bit heavy. With my 4cm target and below, I get no bounce outs whatsoever. With 0.50cal I would get none, of course, even with the heavier target.
If I got that catch box, the first thing I would do, would be to take out the included target and keep only the box. I would prefer it a bit bigger though, to have the option to hang 3-4 targets easily. 
So, if it was only the box, it was about 70cm wide, and was going for around 100$, I would certainly see it differently


----------



## Ibojoe

I like it and have been looking for one like this to carry in my truck. Sometimes I get a chance to shoot at lunch. Good reveiw Pebble. I liked the fact you were using decent size ammo for testing. 
Saunders is a great company. They do more youth shooting programs than Hoyt, PSE, or Mathews. The only one with slingshot programs for kids. 
They were one of my sponsors for years. They were always at archery tournaments set up teaching kids safety. They make quality products and im sure this one is no different. 
Thanks for the heads up Pebble.


----------



## Cjw

If you don't like it don't buy it Simple as that. No need to continue bashing the product. I don't believe Saunders would waste the time with the thing if they didn't think it would sell. They've been around a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tremoside

Thank you for the review Pebble Shooter! It is good to see your recent works and I'm happy you are keeping up with content as promised! I'm glad we met in person already.

I've seen this catch-box at the World Cup in Italy. It is a well constructed and fairly large piece. I'm not a fan of a fixed target and having different needs, but I do welcome thoughts towards our sport. I don't care much about the price since I have no need. Otherwise it is a nice idea and execution.

Chuck Saunders is and was a very open minded and friendly person with me and everyone else at the competition. He was not competing due to injury, but man he was active and in top notch shape. He was taking his presence seriously.

Sorry to interrupt, just my personal thoughts 

Mark


----------



## skropi

Cjw said:


> If you don't like it don't buy it Simple as that. No need to continue bashing the product. I don't believe Saunders would waste the time with the thing if they didn't think it would sell. They've been around a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First of all I am not bashing it. I am offering my opinion, which was asked in the first post. Are only opinions agreeable to the marketed product allowed? Pebble Shooter clearly asked us of our opinion, and I gave it. I am not sponsored by Saunders so as to be required to promote his products, I have free will and choose to support whom I really prefer.

Saunders may be the best man alive, a saint even, but I simply don't like this product the way it is implemented. I know Saunders is sure this product will sell. That doesn't make it any better though.


----------



## Cjw

I'm not going to judge a product I've never tried. I won't judge how a slingshot shoots unless I've tried it. And than l may shoot it terrible and the next guy may shoot it great. The Saunders catch box may be perfect for some people. I've seen really good catch boxes on the forum and some are no more than a cardboard box with a towel in it. To each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakoPat

Thanks for the review. 
I like it except for a few minor items... I cannot afford it, but I am inspired to try to make something similar for backpacking. 
As for the spinner... I want a can hanger because I love that sound. Hahaha...

Saunders is a top notch supplier and maker.

So now to drawing board and repurpose pile!


----------



## skropi

Cjw said:


> I'm not going to judge a product I've never tried. I won't judge how a slingshot shoots unless I've tried it. And than l may shoot it terrible and the next guy may shoot it great. The Saunders catch box may be perfect for some people. I've seen really good catch boxes on the forum and some are no more than a cardboard box with a towel in it. To each his own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We are both smart enough to know that a frame is just a frame, and is purely subjective wether someone likes it or not. It's a bit silly saying that a frame doesn't shoot well.
Now, when it comes to something like a catch box, it's not the same. We can all see and judge. I am not mindless so as to not be able to judge if it is good or not. Pebble Shooter himself admitted what I already knew, that there are quite a few bounce outs with lighter ammo, so how can I not judge when I know that my set up is better?
Also don't forget that it was Pebble Shooter that asked us of our opinion, and I simply offered it. 
It's not a TV commercial where we have no voice, it's a forum where we can offer our opinion. 
If by any chance, Mr. Saunders has the right to get promoted in the forum, and anyone responding is obliged to like his products, then let me know and I will stop responding. 
I dont have much else to add, anyone smart enough reading this thread will understand what is going on ????


----------



## skropi

Just to add that I have nothing against Saunders. I never offered a negative opinion on his other products here, as I do find them interesting, especially this frame that is shown in the video.


----------



## Cjw

I have a really well designed catch box. And I still get some bounce outs. If you don't get any your missing your catch box. And we get what's going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

Cjw said:


> I have a really well designed catch box. And I still get some bounce outs. If you don't get any your missing your catch box. And we get what's going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you read my posts carefully, you will see that I do get bounce outs. I do explain how many and how in this very thread. 
I guess you are more interested defending Saunders than actually reading what I post. So yep, we do know what's going on


----------



## skropi

As if I have something to gain by saying that I dont like this product. Maybe Simple Shot endorses me and Saunders is my enemy lol. 
Cjw, can you honestly tell me why you attack my personal opinion? I asked many times but got no answer, aren't we all offering our opinion here?


----------



## flipgun

Not to undermine this product, but Simple Shot has a more basic version that you hang your own target in for about $30+. No stand (Which is a shame as I really like it.) but you can get a bag chair to set it on for another $5+ and still be almost as convenient.


----------



## Bugar

Looks good, good review, thanks for the fine job, enjoy.


----------



## skropi

flipgun said:


> Not to undermine this product, but Simple Shot has a more basic version that you hang your own target in for about $30+. No stand (Which is a shame as I really like it.) but you can get a bag chair to set it on for another $5+ and still be almost as convenient.


I didn't even know SS had such a product. Is it also a steel construction?


----------



## Cjw

I'm not attacking your personal opinions. I just base my opinions on experiences not on pictures and someone else's view point. Someone on the forum did a review on the Sniper Chinese Slingshot and really liked it. I bought 2 to give a try and don't care for them. Think the sights are to small for me. But I'm not going to say anything to sway someone away from buying one . And to show I'm not just blowing smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi

But Pebble Shooter already said about the bounce outs, and he did try it. And let's be honest, when you see something that doesn't strike you well, or you see an obvious design error, even if it is only your opinion, arent you going to offer it in case it helps someone? If you see a car missing one wheel, do you really need to drive it to conclude that it's not for you? 
In any case, our opinion was asked. I don't see anyone discarding those that said they like it, and they haven't tried 
it either. If you think it's unfair to offer my opinion, then positive opinions should be unfair toi, don't you think?
I am open to receive the Spin Trap for free and write an informed review about it though.


----------



## flipgun

skropi said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to undermine this product, but Simple Shot has a more basic version that you hang your own target in for about $30+. No stand (Which is a shame as I really like it.) but you can get a bag chair to set it on for another $5+ and still be almost as convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know SS had such a product. Is it also a steel construction?
Click to expand...

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/portable-catchbox-for-slingshots/

No video yet.


----------



## stevekt

Good concept. I like the large size, ease of set up, and portability. However the price is pretty high.

I have two of the Toprade mesh boxes. They are okay but I have spent some time patching them up with wire and zip ties after many months of shooting. They are similar to the Simple Shot target box in price, size, and construction.


----------



## Rayshot

Two catch boxes to look at yes. Simple-Shot's and this as noted above. With these two Size will be a big factor.

I saw the Saunders catch box used and the target get pummeled at the SEST. The target system failed. I didn't see it up close but I thought I saw and heard from a distance, either a tab broke off the target or the elastic tubing failed. I personally would want to be able to hang different targets.

My first impression is that the big Saunders is a good catch box if you wanted to not fool with making one and liked the collapsable feature, and pay for it. As for attaching different targets, I didn't look to see how to go about that. The target is pretty big for decent shooters.


----------



## skropi

Rayshot said:


> Two catch boxes to look at yes. Simple-Shot's and this as noted above. With these two Size will be a big factor.
> 
> I saw the Saunders catch box used and the target get pummeled at the SEST. The target system failed. I didn't see it up close but I thought I saw and heard from a distance, either a tab broke off the target or the elastic tubing failed. I personally would want to be able to hang different targets.
> 
> My first impression is that the big Saunders is a good catch box if you wanted to not fool with making one and liked the collapsable feature, and pay for it. As for attaching different targets, I didn't look to see how to go about that. The target is pretty big for decent shooters.


I don't like it's target system, but to be fair, I imagine that it took so many shots in the SEST, probably more than a novice shooter would achieve in 6 months of shooting ???? So, the target audience is not so much affected.


----------



## SimpleShot

It is a really nicely built box. The target needs some work, it was dead within two hours of shooting at SEST. The attachment points failed due to the plastic inserts breaking.

A cardboard box and a bunch of t-shirts works well and have no bounce outs or RTS when built properly...which isn't necessarily rocket science.


----------



## ForkLess

Lol I was just gawking at that, just can't justify spending money on something I will destroy. It looks nice.


----------



## The Norseman

Oh man...


----------



## stevekt

I just checked at the Saunders website and total cost for the Spin Trap plus shipping to California ends up being almost $160.00. ???? Hopefully my Toprade catch boxes last a good long while.


----------



## dross80

What is the size of the target?


----------



## Getyup

I picked up the Spin Trap this spring and have over 5000 rounds thru it and love it. Originally I picked up 3 of the portable traps that Simple Shot sells, two for my grand boys and one for me. Sadly none of them lasted a month all with seam failures. Quality in those Chinese made traps is really poor. The quality and flexibility of the spin trap has been wonderful. I’ve even fashioned a number of different target styles and sizes to replace the spin unit when the competition ups the game. So, the $120 I’ve spent for the Spin Trap has certainly been a better value than $90 for 3 broken Chinese traps.


----------

